# Why the Wall Street Journal's Dismissal of Peak Oil Theorists Is Wrong



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Evidently she hasn't read the last Stransbury report on the oil boom happening in the USA...and how it will put Mrs. Clinton in office...


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Apparently you haven't read the whole article and grasped its implications. There was another major fluctuation in the stock market based on the falling oil prices we are presently "enjoying".

http://ourfiniteworld.com/2014/10/06/wsj-gets-it-wrong-on-why-peak-oil-predictions-havent-come-true/


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Prices are driven by supply and demand, just like everything else.

What none of these articles is talking about is that all of the big oil folks understand that this is the last hurrah for oil, and that demand will drop off the face of the earth in 12 more years relative to the available supply. Thus, although Fracking is producing marginally more oil than is required to offset declining wells, there is another force at play. To maximize their profits in the remaining years, suppliers are producing slightly more to try to make money on it while the making is good. This is forcing prices down, and they will probably stay down until the mass conversion to EVs starts - and maybe throughout the conversion time as well (about 22 years from the time of "perceived price parity" for 95% replacement).

There is no mystery here, these folks are simply trying to maximize their investments.


----------

